# Mumm-Ra's photo thread :D



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Figured I should start a thread... because you know the pictures HAVE to be shared!









I'm trying to sleep here mom!









Exploring!!









Chillin' out









Sleeping 









Hey there!









Mr. Fuzzy Face!









Well Hai....


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

And the cage he spent the 1st year of his life in the SAME shavings... it's 1ft by 1 1/2ft... on top of his cage now.. it's 2 ft by 3 1/2ft  Wheel is on the way!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay pics! You have a beautiful baby. And congrats on the bigger cage. I know everyone will be more happy.


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Yay pics! You have a beautiful baby. And congrats on the bigger cage. I know everyone will be more happy.


Thanks  He's my first Hedgie and came to me by accident... but I'm hooked now lol!

And the first few days in the big cage he was faily confused lol But he really seems to love it!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous, I love his fuzzy face!!! His home seems sooo much better now, keep up the awesome job, and of course, more pics!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's so cute- I love his big pink ears!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so cute! I love the one where his foot is sticking up. :lol:


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Last night I was letting Mumm-Ra play on the couch while I was on facebook. He was climbing all over and being just plain silly. Mumm-Ra got off the couch.. Madison (my 80 lb Great Pyrenees puppy) went to smell him (I was watching CLOSELY, she's usually fine with small animals, but I would never leave them alone) ... it ended with Mumm-Ra huffing and charging Madison... He chased her for about 5 mins. I was laughing to hard to save her from the horrible hedgehog! Funniest thing I have ever seen in my life!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

He's adorable  Looks just like my boy Sonic! Yay for albinos.


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ruby Eyes 









I don't wanna play with the dog mom!!!









Yea... I'm in Love with this little guy


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: That part about him chasing the puppy is hilarious! Squiggy does that to the cats sometimes, when they reject his attempts at cuddling :lol: Cute lil guy you have


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry we've been MIA!! Thanks everyone  Mumm-Ra now lets me pick him up without Balling up at all now  Love my lil guy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's wonderful! Nice family picture!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pic  I'm so glad Mumm-ra found you, his life has improved so much and I know he is enjoying all the love and great care he is getting now.


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Few new pictures of Mr. Mumm-Ra









Hedgie Butt









LOVE this one 









I'm not making a brake for it.... I swear!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

The first one should be called Mr. Bum-Ra!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (Sorry for the pun, I can't help myself...  )

And I LOOOOVE the second pic too! He's so gorgeous!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The middle pic is just too adorable, it's my fav too


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm loving the 2nd picture too. Such a cutie - I love his little peach ears!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! My crystal ball sees him on the cover of GQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many great pics of the stunning Mumm-Ra!!  Love the outside one where he's smiling! 
You should enter the Hedge-o-Ween photo contest. 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13898&start=0


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

YEAH!!

Mumm-Ra must be so happy being properly spoiled!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

And some new pictures of the only prick i allow to stay in my life... Mumm-Ra 









My Little Prickle


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a handsome boy! He looks very proud of himself.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Look at those big pale pink ears; adorable. His pink nose is precious! You just want to hug him and kiss his nose!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's looking great! Love the pink ears. *sigh*


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 887&type=3

Tons of pictures of Mr Mummy RaRa in that photo album  incuding bubble bath pictures heheheh


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: He has such an expressive face. Love his furrowed brow!!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

He went to Petco today (he seems to enjoy these visits lately) and crawled all over me and the cart just exploring


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Mumm-Ra is very regal looking.  I love the hedgie bum shot! His quills are so pretty haha


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Few shots from today's Christmas shoot... probably do a better planned one here soon


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

and a few more lol


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

I love this one lol


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Loving all of the X-mas pics! I especially like the "Oh the indignity of it all!" face he has on in most of them. I get that look from Felix ALL the time. :lol:


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

What part of you will snuggle with me don't you get dog?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I cannot get enough pictures of this little boy! He is fabulous! That bebop pink nose and those pink ears that stick out are precious. His bushy white "eyebrows" give him that adorable scowl.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Mumm-Ra you are such a handsome boy. I love the goofy, vaguely put out expressions on his face!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

My friend bought all my dogs a new toy (my friends all treat my pets like theirs lol makes for SPOILED pets) and bought Mumm-Ra one too


----------

